# FR: Ils parlaient à voix basse pour qu'elle puisse dormir



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je suis sur le point de pleurer! 

Deux phrases;

_Ils parlaient à voix basse pour qu'elle puisse dormir.

Nous ne sommes pas sortis quoiqu'il ait fait beau.

_Je pensais qu'on ne pourrait pas dire 'il a fait beau', qu'on dirait toujours 'il faisait beau'.  En tout cas, si la deuxième phrase est dans le subjonctif passé pourquoi pas la première aussi?

J'ai cru que j'ai compris la concordance de temps dans le subjonctif mais je me suis trompé.  Est-ce qu'on me pourrait expliquer comment savoir utiliser quel temps?  Et quelques valiums aussi s'il vous plait...


----------



## sundance02

Please don't cry!

In the subjunctive you have what is *spoken* (what French people actually say) and what is *written* (what you find in books).

*Spoken*

-You never have the imparfait de subjonctif or the plus-que-parfait de subjonctif. (Hence why in your sentence about the weather it's the passé composé)

The *present *subjunctive is used to replace the *present, future, conditional *

But it's also used in the past, you only use the past subjunctive when the one action takes place *before* another. If it happens at the same time or afterwords you still use the present.
e.g. 

_Ils parlaient à voix basse pour qu'elle *puisse* dormir_

Both actions happening at same time in the past. Subjunctive = present

_Elle a fait la cuisine avant qu'il (ne) *sorte*_

2nd action happens after 1st action. On a timeline it's nearer to the present than the first action. Subjunctive = present

_J'étais déçu que tu ne *sois* pas venu_

2nd action is further back in the past than 1st. Subjunctive = past (passé composé)

*Written subjunctive*

You still use the present subjunctive for actions that happen in the present/ future

When the main part of the sentence is in the past you can use the _imparfait du subjonctif _or the _plus-que-parfait du subjonctif_

_Ils parlaient à voix basse pour qu'elle *pusse* dormir_

Same as before. Before are simulataneous actions in the past. Subjunctive = imparfait

_Elle a fait la cuisine avant qu'il (ne) *sortit*_

Same as before. 2nd action happens after the first action. Subjunctive = imparfait

_J'étais déçu que tu ne *fusses* pas venu_

The 2nd action happened before the first. Subjunctive = plus-que-parfait


*

I hope this helps! Remember, all my examples were of subjunctives where the main clause is already in the past.

p.s. I've realised I've alternated between 'du subjonctif' and 'de subjonctif' a lot. Forgive me. It's half eleven at night. (and it's 'du' by the way).


----------



## Maître Capello

sundance02 said:


> _Ils parlaient à voix basse pour qu'elle *puisse* dormir_
> _Ils parlaient à voix basse pour qu'elle *pusse* dormir_


Non, la 3e personne de l'imparfait du subjonctif se conjugue ainsi : _Ils parlaient à voix basse pour qu'elle *pût* dormir._

Sinon, l'explication de sundance02 est correcte.


----------



## meriff

D'accord, mais votre réponse n'explique pas l'emploi du subjonctif passé dans la phrase:
_Nous ne sommes pas sortis quoiqu'il ait fait beau._

Pour moi, il s'agit ici de la simultanéité: il faisait beau / nous ne sommes pas sortis. En effet, il *ne* faisait *pas *beau "*avant"*, mais au même moment où nous ne sommes pas sortis. Si le subjonctif passé exprime l'antériorité ( you only use the past subjunctive when the one action takes place *before* another. If it happens at the same time or afterwords you still use the present) pourquoi donc l'employer ici?


----------



## olivier68

Il faut se mettre à la place du locuteur. Au moment où il parle, il rappelle un fait passé : "il faisait beau" & "nous ne sommes pas sortis".
Seriez-vous plus à l'aise avec :  _Nous ne sommes pas sortis quoiqu'il fît beau._


----------



## meriff

Si je me mets à la place du locuteur dans la phrase:
_Nous parlions à voix basse pour qu'elle puisse dormir_
je rappelle aussi un fait passé! Et c'est le subjonctif présent qui va après _afin que_.
Quelle est donc la différence entre ces deux phrases?


En plus, d'après ce que j'ai lu, en français "parlé" on emploi le subjonctif présent (et non pas passé) au lieu du subjonctif imparfait.
En suivant cette logique, si la phrase _Nous ne sortîmes pas quoiqu'il fît beau _est correcte, la phrase_  Nous ne sommes pas sortis quoiqu'il fasse beau _devrait l'être aussi.
La question est donc la suivante:
pourqoui il faut dire en français soigné _Nous ne sortîmes pas quoiqu'il fît beau _(et non pas: _eût fait) _*--> simultanéité*
mais _ Nous ne sommes pas sortis quoiqu'il ait fait beau (_et non pas:_ fasse) _*--> postériorité* en français standard.


----------



## olivier68

Parce que le fait qu'il "ait fait beau" est simultané au fait de ne pas sortir... dans le passé : il vous faut 2 temps du passé.


----------



## meriff

Merci pour votre explication mais malheureusement je ne comprends toujours pas.
Le fait de "pouvoir dormir" dans la phrase citée:
_Nous parlions à voix basse pour qu'elle puisse dormir_
est aussi simultanée au fait de "parler"... dans le passé!

Les manuels de grammaitre soulignent que ce qui compte dans ce cas, ce ne sont pas les relations temporelles (du type: présent, futur, passé), mais la relation de simultanéité/postériorité (subjonctif présent) ou d'antériorité (subjonctif passé) par rapport au verbe dans la proposition principale (peu importe si celle-ci est au présent, futur ou passé).
Cette règle s'applique bel et bien dans la phrase
_Nous* parlions* à voix basse pour qu'elle *puisse* dormir _( parler vs pouvoir dormir --> simultanéité, donc le subjonctif présent)
mais elle est violée dans:
_Nous *ne sommes pas sortis* quoiqu'il *ait fait* beau  (sortir vs faire beau --> _simultanéité aussi,  donc *pourquoi *le subjonctif passé, étant donné que celui-ci sert à exprimer l'antériorité par rapport au verbe dans la principale?)


----------



## olivier68

Vous mélangez des exemples.
_Nous parlions à voix basse pour qu'elle puisse dormir_ : il y a concommitance, et une idée de "futur" dans le "puisse dormir"
_Nous *ne sommes pas sortis* quoiqu'il *ait fait* beau _ : il y a concommitance, aucune antériorité
[Nous ne sommes pas sortis durant cette journée, quoique, durant cette journée, il ait fait beau]

Ou alors je ne comprends pas la question. Ou alors c'est l'expression "faire beau" qui pose problème.


----------



## meriff

Non, non, ce n'est pas l'expression 'faire beau' qui me pose problème.

Regardez (tous les exemples viennent de "Grammaire du français. Cours de la civilisation française de la Sorbonne". Ed. Hachette):
p. 62 _J'*étais* bien content qu'il *soit* là hier._ ("j'étais" au *passé* mais "soit" au subjonctif *présent*, parce que les deux actions étaient *simultanées)*
p. 227 J_e t'*ai croisé *en voiture sans que tu me *voies*_. ("j'ai croisé" au *passé* mais "voies" au subjonctif *présent*, parce que les deux actions étaient *simultanées:* tu ne m'as pas vu quand je t'ai croisé)

Et soudain:
_Nous *ne sommes pas sortis* quoiqu'il *ait fait* beau. _Ici les deux actions sont aussi simultanées. Et malgré cela, on utilise le subjonctif passé!

Je cite encore "Grammaire du français":
"Le verbe subordonné est au subjonctif passé lorsque *le fait exprimé dans la subordonnée a lieu avant le fait principal*"

_Nous *ne sommes pas sortis *_- la proposition pricipale (1)
_quoiqu'il *ait fait* beau _- la proposition subordonnée (2)

Vu qu'il y a la relation de simultanéité entre la principale (1) et la subordonnée (2) il faudrait employer le subjonctif présent
(tout comme dans la phrase citée ci-dessus: J_e t'*ai croisé *en voiture sans que tu me *voies)*_


----------



## Maître Capello

meriff said:


> En plus, d'après ce que j'ai lu, en français "parlé" on emploi le subjonctif présent (et non pas passé) au lieu du subjonctif imparfait.


Non, attention ! À la place du subjonctif imparfait, on emploie en français courant tantôt le subjonctif présent, tantôt le subjonctif passé selon le contexte. À ce sujet, voir la discussion subjonctif présent / subjonctif passé sur le forum Français Seulement.



sundance02 said:


> you only use the past subjunctive when the one action takes place *before* another


Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact. Le subjonctif passé s'emploie parfois alors que les événements sont simultanés.



meriff said:


> _Nous *ne sommes pas sortis* quoiqu'il *ait fait* beau. _Ici les deux actions sont aussi simultanées. Et malgré cela, on utilise le subjonctif passé!


C'est la raison pour laquelle le subjonctif passé n'est en effet pas très satisfaisant dans cet exemple, mais le subjonctif présent serait pour moi inacceptable ici. Le subjonctif passé est donc le seul temps du subjonctif envisageable (si l'on veut éviter le subjonctif imparfait). Autrement dit, il n'y a pas de bonne solution avec _quoique_ et on aura avantage à reformuler la phrase avec _même si_, qui est suivi de l'indicatif.


----------



## meriff

Maître Capello said:


> Non, attention ! À la place du subjonctif imparfait, on emploie en français courant tantôt le subjonctif présent, tantôt le subjonctif passé selon le contexte. À ce sujet, voir la discussion subjonctif présent / subjonctif passé sur le forum Français Seulement.



J'ai lu la discussion attentivement et je n'ai trouvé aucun exemple confirmant l'emploi du subjonctif passé au lieu du subjonctif imparfait.
Dans "Le Grévisse de l'étudiant" on peut lire que "lorque le subjonctif apparaît en subordonnée après une principale au passé ou au conditionnel, la règle classique exclut l'emploi des subjonctifs présent et passé composé, *leur substituant* obligatoirement, *avec la même opposition entre aspect non accompli et aspect accompli*, les subjonctifs imparfait et plus-que-parfait" (p. 673).
Dans la "Grammaire du Français"(Sorbonne): "Lorsque le verbe principal était au passé ou au conditionnel, on employait le [subjonctif] imparfait pour exprimer la simultanéité ou la postériorité par rapport au verbe principal, et le plus-que-parfait pour exprimer l'antériorité et l'accompli" (p. 63).

Ainsi, je ne vois aucune différence d'emploi entre le subjonctif présent et imparfait d'un côté et le subjonctif passé et pqp de l'autre. La question est alors la suivante: quelles seraient les valeurs sémantiques du subjonctif imparfait que le subjoncif présent ne partage pas? Si le subjonctif imparfait peut être dans des contextes précis remplacé en français non littéraire par le subjonctif passé, comme vous le dites, il faut qu'il y en a quelques-unes.



Maître Capello said:


> Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact. Le subjonctif passé s'emploie parfois alors que les événements sont simultanés.



Pourriez-vous me donner quelques exemples parce que je ne peux rien trouver dans mes grammaires de référence (sans compter l'exemple avec _quoique_)?
Dans tous les manuels que j'ai consultés (et j'en ai consulté beaucoup ) il est clairement expliqué que le subjonctif passé exprime l'antériorité ou bien un fait accompli par rapport à une limite temporelle (_Il faut que vous ayez fini votre travail avant 19 h_).




Maître Capello said:


> C'est la raison pour laquelle le subjonctif passé n'est en effet pas très satisfaisant dans cet exemple, mais le subjonctif présent serait pour moi inacceptable ici. Le subjonctif passé est donc le seul temps du subjonctif envisageable (si l'on veut éviter le subjonctif imparfait). Autrement dit, il n'y a pas de bonne solution avec _quoique_ et on aura avantage à reformuler la phrase avec _même si_, qui est suivi de l'indicatif.



Cet exemple vient du livre "Grammaire progressive. Niveau avancé". Est-ce qu'il faut alors traiter la conjonction "quoique" (et "bien que") comme une exception ? J'enseigne le français et, franchement, je n'ai aucune idée comment expliquer l'emploi du subjonctif passé dans cette phrase à mes étudiants.


----------



## Bezoard

"Nous ne sommes pas sortis bien qu'il fasse beau" me paraît une version tout à fait probable à l'oral, même si je préfère de loin "bien qu'il ait fait beau". La Toile fourmille d'exemples :
_Bien qu’il fasse beau, nous ne nous sommes pas laissés tenter par les attractions aquatiques. 
Bien qu'il fasse beau, le soir, il est reparti avec sa secrétaire. 
Bien qu'il fasse beau, elle est restée chez elle. 
Bien qu'il fasse beau je suis resté devant mon ordinateur aujourd'hui car je n'ai pas le moral à cause de ma mère... 
Bien qu'il fasse beau, il n'a pas voulu se baigner. _


----------



## Maître Capello

meriff said:


> je n'ai trouvé aucun exemple confirmant l'emploi du subjonctif passé au lieu du subjonctif imparfait


En voici deux :

_La _Lettre écrite à un Provincial […]_ parut le 23 janvier 1656, suivie de dix-sept autres _[…] _sans que personne n'*ait pu* soupçonner le nom de l'auteur _(Mauriac, _Blaise Pascal et sa sœur Jacqueline_).
_Bien que beaucoup de Mexicains *aient marché* pieds nus, on utilisait largement la sandale_ (Soustelle, _Aztèques_).
Par ailleurs, si le verbe principal est au présent et que le verbe de la proposition subordonnée se réfère au passé, on emploie le subjonctif passé au lieu de l'imparfait :

_Je suis content que tu *fusses* là au moment crucial → Je suis content que tu *aies été* là au moment crucial._​
Enfin, comme vous l'avez relevé, le subjonctif passé ne marque pas toujours l'antériorité mais aussi l'achèvement (le « fait accompli » indiqué dans vos manuels). Dans ce cas, le subjonctif passé peut même être utilisé pour une action postérieure ! Exemple :

_Il lui coupa la parole avant qu'elle *finisse/ait fini* sa phrase_. ← Les deux temps sont ici possibles selon la nuance que l'on veut faire passer.​


Bezoard said:


> "Nous ne sommes pas sortis bien qu'il fasse beau" me paraît une version tout à fait probable à l'oral


Le présent du subjonctif n'est pour moi envisageable que si la phrase est dite le jour même, mais pas le lendemain des événements relatés ou plus tard encore :

_Nous ne sommes pas sortis aujourd'hui bien qu'il *fasse* beau._  (Il a fait beau toute la journée et il fait encore beau maintenant.)​_Nous ne sommes pas sortis hier bien qu'il *fasse* beau._  (La phrase signifie que c'est parce qu'il fait beau maintenant qu'il ne sont pas sortis hier !)​
Dans le second cas, on entend parfois aussi un imparfait de l'indicatif au lieu du subjonctif : _bien qu'il *faisait* beau_…


----------



## meriff

Merci pour toutes vos explications!
Grâce aux exemples que vous avez donnés j'ai remarqué que le subjonctif passé exprime la simultanéité surtout dans les propositions circonstancielles de concession/d'opposition (_bien que / quoique / sans que_).
Néanmoins, cet emploi reste pour moi un petit peu mystérieux  Il va à l'encontre des règle générales de la concordance des temps au subjonctif (simultanéité -> subj. présent, antériorité / achèvement -> subj. passé) puisque dans la phrase _Nous ne sommes pas sortis bien qu'il ait fait beau _on n'aperçoit ni la valeur d'antériorité ni la valeur d'achèvement.
Il faut que j'accepte cet état de choses 

Si vous permettez, j'ai encore une question. Est-ce qu'il serait possible de mettre le subjonctif passé dans la phrase que j'ai déjà citée :
J_e t'*ai croisé *en voiture sans que tu me *voies (m'aies vu?)*_
Jusqu'à maintenant, j'étais persuadé que le subjonctif présent est le seul possible, mais peut-être il faudrait nuancer:
J_e t'*ai croisé *en voiture aujourd'hui sans que tu me *voies*
Je* t'ai croisé *en voiture hier sans que tu *m'aies vu*_


----------



## Maître Capello

meriff said:


> Néanmoins, cet emploi reste pour moi un petit peu mystérieux  Il va à l'encontre des règle générales de la concordance des temps au subjonctif


N'oubliez pas que le respect strict de la concordance des temps imposerait l'emploi des subjonctifs imparfait et plus-que-parfait. En employant le subjonctif présent ou passé à la place, on fait de toute façon une entorse à la concordance des temps. L'analyse de la concordance des temps est donc de toute façon biaisée et « incorrecte ».



meriff said:


> Est-ce qu'il serait possible de mettre le subjonctif passé dans la phrase que j'ai déjà citée :
> J_e t'*ai croisé *en voiture sans que tu me *voies (m'aies vu?)*_


Les deux temps sont bien possibles dans ce cas, mais le subjonctif présent est a priori plus approprié. Il n'y a toutefois pas de nuance temporelle ; c'est une question de *résultat*. Il convient ici de rappeler que dans son emploi premier, c'est-à-dire lorsque l'on emploie les quatre temps du subjonctif, le subjonctif passé relie le passé au présent comme le fait le passé composé à l'indicatif et de façon similaire (mais pas non plus totalement équivalente) au present perfect en anglais :

_Je t'ai croisé en voiture (aujourd'hui/hier) sans que tu me *voies*._ → Tu ne m'as pas vu au moment où je suis passé ; tu n'as pas fait attention à moi.
_Je t'ai croisé en voiture (aujourd'hui/hier) sans que tu m'*aies vu*._ → Je l'ai fait à ton insu ; tu n'as aucun souvenir de ça.


----------



## Bezoard

Je confirme que la concordance classique des temps a sérieusement pris du plomb dans l'aile au XXe siècle. Le présent du subjonctif se substitue volontiers à tous les autres temps. Je ne suis pas persuadé que beaucoup de locuteurs fassent le subtil distinguo mentionné par MC.


----------

